# When to replace CO2 Tank?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi I have a 10 LB Co2 Tank.. Been running since July... (full) and now its near the end of December...

I run 2-3BPS for 6-10hrs a day.. Turns off at night 
(varies.. I change my setup a lot)

Right now its reading about around 800-850 psi.. 

Should I be changing it now, and is it normal to run out this fast? (was running on a 33g, now running on a 55g)

Thanks in adv

*edit*

I have a Milwaukee regulator if that matters..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That does sound pretty fast, I was running my CO2 on 3 tanks from February and it just ran out last month.
I usually just let it run out and bring it into a hydroponic store to exchange another one.
Oh forgot, check all the connections but dabing soap water to see if it makes bubbles, There might be a leak some where. Just make sure you don't get the soap into the fish tank. That can be dangerous.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

The CO2 lasts quite a long time, from what im reading you have 800-850 PSI, which sounds about right if you're at around room temp and factoring the the guages aren't 100% accurate. basically means you still have liquid CO2 in your tank, like the other person said just wait till it runs out and swap it or get it refilled.
You can also look at gettign additional spare on standby and just swap as they run out and refill the other one.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

My understanding is that the pressure will read in that range as long as there is liquid co2, as the volume of liquid drops, more co2 goes into a gaseous state to make up the volume difference. Its when you run out of co2 liquid, that the pressure will start to drop below that range, and that in order to avoid "end of tank" dump with a single stage regulator one should swap/refill at that point or shortly thereafter to be safe, although i dont see why it would be an issue till your tank gets closer to the regulators pressure range, ie refill at 500psi or so


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

df001 said:


> My understanding is that the pressure will read in that range as long as there is liquid co2, as the volume of liquid drops, more co2 goes into a gaseous state to make up the volume difference. Its when you run out of co2 liquid, that the pressure will start to drop below that range, and that in order to avoid "end of tank" dump with a single stage regulator one should swap/refill at that point or shortly thereafter to be safe, although i dont see why it would be an issue till your tank gets closer to the regulators pressure range, ie refill at 500psi or so


This is correct.

For those that have a dual stage regulator, feel free to run your tank to emptiness without having to worry about EOTD.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply all..

Weird thing is..

Today I looked at my gauge it is reading back at a 1000psi.. 

It went back up? Is my regulator broken..? :|

I did not change the tank..


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

My understanding is that tank pressure will fluctuate dependent on air temp, and how jostled its been etc. ie if you warm up the tank - the pressure will increase as you force more co2 from a liquid to gaseous state.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> This is correct.
> 
> For those that have a dual stage regulator, feel free to run your tank to emptiness without having to worry about EOTD.


Not to hijack the post, but anyone have a reccomendation for a good dual stage regulator?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Newobsession said:


> Not to hijack the post, but anyone have a reccomendation for a good dual stage regulator?


Victor, Concoa and Mattheson all make excellent dual stage regulators.


----------

